

Mailbox for Mac Desktop beta invites - joebeetee

I&#x27;ve got 3 beta invites for the Mailbox for Mac desktop app if anyone is interested. Post your email below or email me at jtuson at my company domain.
======
elmojenkins
Yo

~~~
joebeetee
Er, what's your email address? Or have you emailed me?

